# RDX drive problems on 8.0-RELEASE



## croose (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an RDX drive (http://www.rdxstorage.com) that has not been functioning properly since upgrading to 8.0-RELEASE. Under 7.2 I had no issues.

To get 8.0 to recognize the drive, I added "device atapifd" to /boot/device.hints. But the issue is that FreeBSD seems unsure how to handle the hot-swapability of these cartridges. The device ID its using is for ATAPI floppies (afd0) -- however, I get "device_attach: afd0 attach returned 6" on bootup if there is no cartridge in the drive.

Under 7.2 the OS used to spin up the drive immediately on cartridge insertion and I could mount it no problem. Now I can't initialize the drive at all unless the cartridge was in place during startup.

Anyone know of any fixes for this problem?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

